# ipod



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Well after a wait of a month the iPOD has arrived and what an awesome gadget it is....thanks to those of you who first suggested it as a way of getting MP3 into the TT.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What capacity did you get and how much? I presume you can play uncompressed .wav files etc for better quality?


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I bought the 10GB for PC version at Â£320...I've loaded 250 tracks so far and have used up less than 1GB. I'm afraid I have no idea about .wav files etc.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well done m8, you won't regret it ;D

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

nice one!

I've got the 10gig and have only used about 2gig for music so far, so think I may also use it as a storage drive for my pc backups - saves on cd's

Also, it's not just MP3 for the TT either. A group of us rented a big country house last weekend, first thing I did was tune the stereo in the house into the iPod, we had more tunes than we knew what to do with


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, and everyone else thought it was great too ;D


----------

